# News - Call of Duty: Black Ops - Steam-Aktivierung funktioniert nur mit deutscher Version



## SebastianThoeing (27. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,796131


----------



## schattenlord98 (27. Oktober 2010)

F U C K.


----------



## Necrolan (27. Oktober 2010)

Ja klasse, fuck steam. Was ist eigentlich mit freier Wettbewerb?
Seit wann ist es verboten in anderen Länder Spiele zu kaufen.
Das verstößt doch hundertprozentig gegen das Eu-Recht.


----------



## stawacz (27. Oktober 2010)

is mir egal,,ich bestell mir am ersten battlefield bad company 2(UK import) bei amazonfür 19 euro


----------



## derDriver (27. Oktober 2010)

Konsolen sind nicht davon betroffen?

also erstmal die PC Version nicht kaufen und abwarten.


----------



## Blasterishere (27. Oktober 2010)

FUCK YOU ACTIVISION UND STEAM!!
Man ey. Zum kotzen ist das.


----------



## Ongi (27. Oktober 2010)

Necrolan schrieb:


> Ja klasse, fuck steam. Was ist eigentlich mit freier Wettbewerb?
> Seit wann ist es verboten in anderen Länder Spiele zu kaufen.
> Das verstößt doch hundertprozentig gegen das Eu-Recht.


   Denke eher das Steam gegen deutsches Recht verstößt wenn sie das zulassen es hindert dich ja keiner dran es zu kaufen


----------



## dangee (27. Oktober 2010)

Weniger Massaker; ok. Sich nicht als Folterknecht verdingen zu müssen: sehr gerne, vielen dank, sowas braucht es nun echt nicht!! (vgl http://www.schnittberichte.com/news.php?ID=2300 Call of Duty Black Ops zensiert in Deutschland).

Aber der Mehrpreis!!! Der stört.


----------



## paracetamol (27. Oktober 2010)

Nicht rumheulen. Kurz für die Aktivierung nen Proxy benutzen und gut ist


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Oktober 2010)

Zum Glück interessiert mich das Spiel nicht, aber dennoch ist es eine riesen Sauerei und man kann schon in der Zukunft sehen, wie es mal ausschaut, sollte sich der Downloadvertrieb durchsetzen. Dann ist gar nichts mehr mit UK oder US Version.

Generell werden sie sich damit aber ein Eigentor schießen. Wer unbedingt eine Uncut-Version will, aber das auf legalem Wege in Deutschland nicht bekommen kann, der wird sich das Spiel einfach runterladen. Aber da sind sie auch ein wenig selbst schuld dann.


----------



## Vordack (27. Oktober 2010)

Scheisse.

Amazon Auftrag gerade storniert.

Wie kann man Steam vorgaukelt dass man ein Engländer ist???

edit:

Zitat der News: Bereits bei Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 sperrte Activision kurz nach Release die Aktivierung ausländischer Versionen über Steam.


"kurz nach Release"

Also bedeutet das dass man es zu Release noch aktivieren kann und es danach immer noch funktioniert?


----------



## Cabeleira (27. Oktober 2010)

Damit hat es sich für mich 100%ig entschieden, dass ich mir dieses Spiel nicht kaufen werde! Sorry, aber als PC Gamer bin ich doch nicht so dämlich und mache jeden Bullshit mit den mir ein Publisher diktiert. 

Steam in Deutschland ist einfach nur Fail!


----------



## dangee (27. Oktober 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> Scheisse.
> 
> Amazon Auftrag gerade storniert.
> 
> Wie kann man Steam vorgaukelt dass man ein Engländer ist???


das ginge wie schon weiter oben beschreiben mit einem proxy. Aber Vorsicht!! Dies ist laut AGB von Steam nicht gestattet. Wenn das raus kommt wird soweit ich weiss dein gesamter Steamaccount deaktiviert.


----------



## thonczek123 (27. Oktober 2010)

VPN anschmeissn und aktivieren. GG


----------



## paracetamol (27. Oktober 2010)

Du verwechselst hier was. Steam diktiert Dir genauso wenig oder viel wie es der Media Markt um die Ecke macht. Wenn Du manche Sachen uncut haben wolltest, mußtest Du es im Ausland besorgen. Nur das mit der Aktivierung ist dazugekommen. Aber im Prinzip eine Fortführung von dem wie es schon war. Deutschland ist also "fail". Nicht Steam, die halten sich halt nur dran.

Es gibt diverser Tricks wie Du Dir kurz eine ausländische IP besorgen kannst, von daher dürfte das mit der Aktivierung kein Problem werden.


----------



## Chris1q1q (27. Oktober 2010)

ob das mit VPN geht wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, also auf steam sachen in $ kaufen geht mit proxy schonmal net.


----------



## paracetamol (27. Oktober 2010)

Das mit VPN hab ich bei MW2 schon gemacht und konnte es Stunden vorher starten. Auch New Vegas ging 2 Tage vorher. Mein Account ist noch unberührt und läuft. Zum Bleistift Perfect Privacy.


----------



## Keenin (27. Oktober 2010)

Dumme Panikmache; nichts weiter. Sorry, dass ist meine Meinung.


----------



## thonczek123 (27. Oktober 2010)

Die IP wird bei steam nur beim kauf überprüft soweit ich weis... Aktivieren sollte kein prob sein


----------



## mrseen (27. Oktober 2010)

Bedeutet das, dass wenn ich die UK Version habe und ich das spiel installieren will, ich nichtmal mit dem UK Key die deutsche Version downloaden kann?
Die UK Version ist schließlich um einiges billiger.


----------



## thonczek123 (27. Oktober 2010)

Mit dem UK Key kannst du nur die ENG Version installieren/laden. Um diesen key zu aktivieren musst du warscheinlich auserhalb von Deutschland sein.. oder Proxy benutzen..


----------



## Necrolan (27. Oktober 2010)

Dann erkläre mal warum ich mit meiner Konsoler Ps3/X360 solche einschnitte nicht habe? Da kann ich what ever drauf zocken uk/At Mongolei usw.
Steam ist eine Makrtvertrieblerdiktaktur, actvision schert sich einen feuchten um das deutsche Gesetz, aber nicht um das deutsche Geld. Hier kostet ein Spiel 50 euro (Pc) in der Uk umgerechnet so um 35 euro. Na klingelst? Die wollen und zwingen dich nun die deutsche zu kaufen oder du spielst halt nicht.


----------



## X-eLent (27. Oktober 2010)

Also wenn dem wirklich so ist, wirds halt nicht gekauft...


----------



## Siro1976 (27. Oktober 2010)

Meine Güte, jetzt geht das hier auch schon los. Warum wird um eine in miesem Englisch geführte Debatte auf Twitter, die inhaltlich zudem noch total nichtssagend war, so ein Bohei gemacht? 

Vor allem, wo die Swastikas, welche der einzige Grund für ein Verbreitungsverbot sind, nur in der Hardened Edition der Konsolen vorkommen und es demnach keinen Grund für solch ein Handeln gäbe. Und selbst wenn Swastikas dabei wären, in der AT-Version würde man sie nicht finden, weswegen hier nichts für eine Sperre spräche.

Hier wird mal wieder totaler Bullshit verbreitet und jeder glaubts.

Edith fügt noch an, dass die Antworten auch garnicht zu den Fragen passen. Zumindest die 1. klingt arg nach einer Frage bzgl. Wiederverkauf o.ä.

@PCGames:

Wie wärs denn, wenn ihr mal fundierte Infos einholt, statt sowas unreflektiert online zu stellen? Meine Mail diesbezüglich habt ihr ja nach über nem Monat immer noch erfolgreich ignoriert...

Und malso als Tipp, MW2 wurde nicht wenige Wochen, sondern 9 Monate später gesperrt, und das nur für Neukäufer.


----------



## thonczek123 (27. Oktober 2010)

"Activision" schert sich keinen dreck darum. Steam muss dieses Spiele nicht sperren, tut es aber weil Activision es so wünscht. In dem Game sind HK enthalten und Activision will sich keinen Rechtsstreit mit der Deutschen Regierung erlauben weil der Teuer wird  Somit sperren die einfach via. Steam die uncut version hier... glaube aber das mit Hotspot Shield man es wie bei Mw2 Aktivieren kann.. oder wen man im Ausland ist dort einfach Steam saugen, einloggen und aktivieren. Das Spiel ist dan auf dem Steam acc drauf und kann ich deutschland gespielt werden (SOWEIT ICH WEIS)

Ich gebe keine Garantie darauf, es ist nur eine vermutung


----------



## KabraxisObliv (27. Oktober 2010)

Steam kann immer noch nichts dazu.
Es gibt (uncut-)Spiele über Steam, die es sonst hier nicht gäbe.
Dann lassen sich in 99% der Fälle auch ungeschnittene Versionen von Spielen, die in Deutschland geschnitten sind, über Steam aktivieren.

Warum genau macht *Activision* da nun Probleme?


----------



## Siro1976 (27. Oktober 2010)

thonczek123 schrieb:


> "Activision" schert sich keinen dreck darum. Steam muss dieses Spiele nicht sperren, tut es aber weil Activision es so wünscht. In dem Game sind HK enthalten und Activision will sich keinen Rechtsstreit mit der Deutschen Regierung erlauben weil der Teuer wird  Somit sperren die einfach via. Steam die uncut version hier... glaube aber das mit Hotspot Shield man es wie bei Mw2 Aktivieren kann.. oder wen man im Ausland ist dort einfach Steam saugen, einloggen und aktivieren. Das Spiel ist dan auf dem Steam acc drauf und kann ich deutschland gespielt werden (SOWEIT ICH WEIS)
> 
> Ich gebe keine Garantie darauf, es ist nur eine vermutung


Und wo sollen dort Hakenkreuze sein im Spiel? Wenn Du dir da so sicher bist, teile dein Wissen.


----------



## think1 (27. Oktober 2010)

das glaub ich erst wenn die fehlermeldung aufpoppt. und wenn es echt nich geht fahr ich halt fürs aktivieren kurz über die grenze. is doch einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## alex4germany (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich drücke es mal ganz ordinär aus: Die können mich mit ihrem Spiel mal gepflegt am Arsch lecken!


----------



## Darutarn007 (27. Oktober 2010)

Wollt es mir egtl in Holland besorgen...
Wer versichert mir das es mit eine Proxy auch funktoniert und was mache ich wenn es das nicht tut?


----------



## Schredder (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe in nem anderen Forum mal gelesen, dass die "sicherste" Variante sich ein uncut Spiel zu besorgen folgende ist:

Fakeaccount erstellen und mit www.vtunnel.com/ über nen Proxy einloggen. Den eigentlichen Account zur Freundesliste hinzufügen und sich selbst die UC Spiele mit ausländischer IP schenken. Dabei jedoch paysafe benutzen. Anhand von Paypal etc. sehen die wohl auch dass es ein Deutscher gekauft hat.
Habs selbst nie probiert, aber mit L4D solls wohl funktionieren. 
Die Frage ist bloss wie es beim neuen CoD aussieht. Da man hier ja nichtmal Importversionen aktivieren kann ist fraglich ob und wie das läuft. Aber trotzdem würd ich erstmal abwarten. Vielleicht ist das auch alles wieder nur Panikmache von einem schlecht unterrichteten Support ... wär ja nicht das erste mal.


----------



## German_Ripper (27. Oktober 2010)

thonczek123 schrieb:


> In dem Game sind HK enthalten und Activision will sich keinen Rechtsstreit mit der Deutschen Regierung erlauben weil der Teuer wird


   

Was ist denn das für ein Quatsch? Rechtsstreit? Es wird in deutschen Läden lediglich das geschnittene Spiel angeboten. Damit stellt man den offiziellen Erwerb einer ungeschnittenen Versionen noch nicht unter Strafe. Somit gibt es keinen Grund für einen Rechtsstreit. Activision will vermutliche einem möglichen Herstellungs. bzw. Verbreitungsverbot für weitere Titel dieser Serien absichern. Da muss es schon in Richtung Activision aus Deutschland gegeben haben. Anders kann man sich das Vorgehen nicht erklären. HK in BlackOps? Wo hast du das denn her? Dann hätte ich auch kein COD oder COD2 (uncut) in Steam aktivieren können.


----------



## think1 (27. Oktober 2010)

gibt es eigentlich ne garantie dass es kein fake is? die antworten sind ja ziemlich schwammig. und steam sagt dazu nichts. erst wenn steam das in den news hat halte ich das für glaubwürdig.


----------



## thonczek123 (27. Oktober 2010)

Siro1976 schrieb:


> thonczek123 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > "Activision" schert sich keinen dreck darum. Steam muss dieses Spiele nicht sperren, tut es aber weil Activision es so wünscht. In dem Game sind HK enthalten und Activision will sich keinen Rechtsstreit mit der Deutschen Regierung erlauben weil der Teuer wird  Somit sperren die einfach via. Steam die uncut version hier... glaube aber das mit Hotspot Shield man es wie bei Mw2 Aktivieren kann.. oder wen man im Ausland ist dort einfach Steam saugen, einloggen und aktivieren. Das Spiel ist dan auf dem Steam acc drauf und kann ich deutschland gespielt werden (SOWEIT ICH WEIS)
> ...



Zombiemodus kann ich dort nur sagen.


----------



## thonczek123 (27. Oktober 2010)

Im Zombiemodus giebt es HK.


----------



## Chriss8185 (27. Oktober 2010)

Hey wie sieht es denn mit der österreichischen Version aus?


----------



## Siro1976 (27. Oktober 2010)

think1 schrieb:


> das glaub ich erst wenn die fehlermeldung aufpoppt. und wenn es echt nich geht fahr ich halt fürs aktivieren kurz über die grenze. is doch einfach nur lächerlich.


Cool, ein Deja vu


----------



## 1337 (27. Oktober 2010)

Germany fails   

Wer einen Ösi als Freund hat, kann ihm mal eben die Steamdaten und den Key zum aktivieren übergeben


----------



## German_Ripper (27. Oktober 2010)

Schredder schrieb:


> Ich habe in nem anderen Forum mal gelesen, dass die "sicherste" Variante sich ein uncut Spiel zu besorgen folgende ist:
> 
> Fakeaccount erstellen und mit www.vtunnel.com/ über nen Proxy einloggen. Den eigentlichen Account zur Freundesliste hinzufügen und sich selbst die UC Spiele mit ausländischer IP schenken. Dabei jedoch paysafe benutzen. Anhand von Paypal etc. sehen die wohl auch dass es ein Deutscher gekauft hat.
> Habs selbst nie probiert, aber mit L4D solls wohl funktionieren.
> Die Frage ist bloss wie es beim neuen CoD aussieht. Da man hier ja nichtmal Importversionen aktivieren kann ist fraglich ob und wie das läuft. Aber trotzdem würd ich erstmal abwarten. Vielleicht ist das auch alles wieder nur Panikmache von einem schlecht unterrichteten Support ... wär ja nicht das erste mal.


   

Funktioniert schon seit Monaten nicht mehr.


----------



## Schalkmund (27. Oktober 2010)

Schredder schrieb:


> Ich habe in nem anderen Forum mal gelesen, dass die "sicherste" Variante sich ein uncut Spiel zu besorgen folgende ist:
> 
> Fakeaccount erstellen und mit www.vtunnel.com/ über nen Proxy einloggen. Den eigentlichen Account zur Freundesliste hinzufügen und sich selbst die UC Spiele mit ausländischer IP schenken. Dabei jedoch paysafe benutzen. Anhand von Paypal etc. sehen die wohl auch dass es ein Deutscher gekauft hat.
> Habs selbst nie probiert, aber mit L4D solls wohl funktionieren.
> Die Frage ist bloss wie es beim neuen CoD aussieht. Da man hier ja nichtmal Importversionen aktivieren kann ist fraglich ob und wie das läuft. Aber trotzdem würd ich erstmal abwarten. Vielleicht ist das auch alles wieder nur Panikmache von einem schlecht unterrichteten Support ... wär ja nicht das erste mal.


  L4D kannst auch so importieren oder dir einen US-Key im Keyshop kaufen und dann die Uncut Version bei Steam freischalten. Die Einzigen die derzeit rumzicken sind die Jungs von Activion also Finger weg von deren Scheiß. Alles andere kann man wenn man einen US-Key oder einen sonstigen Uncut Key hat ganz normal ungeschnitten auch über einen deutschen Steamaccount spielen.


----------



## Siro1976 (27. Oktober 2010)

thonczek123 schrieb:


> Im Zombiemodus giebt es HK.


Eben nicht. Der Nazi-Zombie-Mode ist nur in der Hardened-Edition von Black Ops enthalten. Und diese gibt es nur für Konsolen.

Ergo, keine Nazi-Zombies, keine Swastikas.


----------



## Chriss8185 (27. Oktober 2010)

wie sieht es denn mit der österreichischen Version aus?


----------



## Vordack (27. Oktober 2010)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> L4D kannst auch so importieren oder dir einen US-Key im Keyshop kaufen und dann die Uncut Version bei Steam freischalten. Die Einzigen die derzeit rumzicken sind die Jungs von Activion also Finger weg von deren Scheiß. Alles andere kann man wenn man einen US-Key oder einen sonstigen Uncut Key hat ganz normal ungeschnitten auch über einen deutschen Steamaccount spielen.



Kann ich bestätigen. Hab vor 2 Wochen die UK Version von L4D2 bei Steam aktiviert.

edit: Ist der Multiplayer bei allen Versionen gleich? Oder wird da auch was geschnitten. Wenn ja, was?


----------



## thonczek123 (27. Oktober 2010)

Siro1976 schrieb:


> thonczek123 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Im Zombiemodus giebt es HK.
> ...


   Leider NOT.

Wie man hier auch schön sieht ist der Zomb Mod auch bei den Normalen "Boxen" dabei.

. ende aus


----------



## German_Ripper (27. Oktober 2010)

Activision will aber sicherlich auch Geld generieren. Da die Importgames um einiges günstiger sind. Siehe Zavvi oder thehut.


----------



## StefKram (27. Oktober 2010)

Man könnte fast meinen das Steam von den Jugendschützern und sonstigen Moralaposteln mitentwickelt wurde oder gefördert wird. Naja, da haben die Gamer auch eine große Mitschuld da sie Steam damals kaum boykotiert haben. Und keiner soll sagen, dass solche Entwicklungen nicht absehbar waren! Jetzt haben wir diese von den Spielern gewollte elektronische Fußfessel, welche jetzt halt eben auch vorschreibt welche Version man wann/wo/wie spielen darf. Weitere Schikanen (bezüglich des wann/wo/wie) werden sicher noch folgen. Ja, ich gebs zu, ich hab das erste Steam-Spiel (Half-Life 2) selber gekauft, dann hatte ich die Schnauze voll, hab erkannt wohin das führt und seitdem boykottiert. Das ist das einzige was hilft. Kein Argumentieren, kein Bitten und Betteln hilft. Dreht den Geldhahn ab! Bevor sie Pleite gehen (geht jetzt in Wirtschaftskrisezeiten sehr schnell, in Monaten nicht mehr Jahren können sie vor der Insolvenz stehen) werden die schnell kundenfreundlicher werden und zurückrudern!!!


----------



## Shadow744 (27. Oktober 2010)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn mit der österreichischen Version aus?


Steht doch in der News drin:


> Wenn Sie Call of Duty: Black Ops beispielsweise bei Amazon UK kaufen,
> können Sie diese nicht über Steam aktivieren. Das zumindest sagt der
> Activision Support. Dieser Umstand gelte höchstwahrscheinlich auch für
> die österreichische Version.
> ...


----------



## Chriss8185 (27. Oktober 2010)

wie sieht es denn mit der österreichischen Version aus?


----------



## leckmuschel (27. Oktober 2010)

mach ich mir halt nen 2. account mit ipchanger oder wie das heisst ^^


----------



## Chriss8185 (27. Oktober 2010)

Wie geht das den ?????


----------



## Chriss8185 (27. Oktober 2010)

meinst du IP Changer ???


----------



## leckmuschel (27. Oktober 2010)

steam ausloggen, neuen account kreieren, vorher ausm netz ein tool laden, was deine ip ändert (total legal) und schauen, das man eine us IP erwischt.
aber einfacher wäre, deutsche version bestellen, auf steam auf englisch umstellen, uncut raubkopie für singleplayer runterladen, multiplayer ändert sich eh nix bei der cut version...


----------



## Siro1976 (27. Oktober 2010)

thonczek123 schrieb:


> Siro1976 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > thonczek123 schrieb:
> ...


Hast Du schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass Zombies nicht gleich Zombies sind? Oder sind alle Zombies für Dich Nazis? Der Trick ist, jede Version hat einen Zombie-Mode, aber die Konsolenexklusive Hardened Edition 4 extra Maps mit Nazi-Zombies. Jetzt verstanden?!?

So schwer ist das nicht.


----------



## Chriss8185 (27. Oktober 2010)

Danke dir


----------



## dangee (27. Oktober 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> Schalkmund schrieb:
> 
> 
> > L4D kannst auch so importieren oder dir einen US-Key im Keyshop kaufen und dann die Uncut Version bei Steam freischalten. Die Einzigen die derzeit rumzicken sind die Jungs von Activion also Finger weg von deren Scheiß. Alles andere kann man wenn man einen US-Key oder einen sonstigen Uncut Key hat ganz normal ungeschnitten auch über einen deutschen Steamaccount spielen.
> ...


Der Multiplayer ist immer derselbe. Zu 100%. Ich verlinks nochmal:

http://www.schnittberichte.com/news.php?ID=2300


----------



## thonczek123 (27. Oktober 2010)

Siro1976 schrieb:


> thonczek123 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Siro1976 schrieb:
> ...


Du willst nicht verstehen das auf den Maps, die HK sind. Ich glaube du willst es nicht verstehen oder? Scheiss egal ob Hardened, es giebt für pc etc. auf jeden fall eine Zombiemap. Und auf der sind warscheinlich die HK, sonst würde es auch keine AT Uncut geben.. auf der sind nämlich nur die HK raus genomen..


----------



## Siro1976 (27. Oktober 2010)

thonczek123 schrieb:


> Siro1976 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > thonczek123 schrieb:
> ...


Schieb doch bitte dein eigenes Unvermögen nicht auf mich. Ich hab nie gesagt, dass es für den PC keinen Zombie-Modus gibt, aber dort sind das nun mal keine Nazis sondern Vietcong o.ä.
Es gibt aber bei der Hardened Edition 4 extra Koop-Maps, die dem Nazi-Zombie-Mode aus World at War angeleht sind. 
die AT Uncut ist nur deswegen besonders, weil es das 1. deutsche Uncut-CoD ist. Dass dort extra Swastikas entfernt wurden, ist noch von nirgendwo offiziell bestätigt. Vergiss nicht, bisher hat noch kein Magazin eine PC-Fassung gesehen, sondern nur die Konsolen-Variante.


----------



## dangee (27. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt wohl HKs in der US Version, die in Deutschland und Österreich geschnitten sind! Nur die Gewaltdarstellung ist in der AT-Version unbelassen!

"Weiterhin wird es in Deutschland nicht möglich sein, mit großkalibrigen 
Waffen oder Sprengstoffen, Gegnern bestimmte Gliedmaßen abzuschießen. 
Auch fehlen in der deutschen (wie auch der österreichischen Fassung) 
verfassungsfeindliche Symbole. " 

Es sei nun nochmal verlinkt: http://www.schnittberichte.com...


----------



## Vordack (27. Oktober 2010)

dangee schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schalkmund schrieb:
> ...



Cool. Danke. Dann könnte ich mir auch die Deutsche Version kaufen da der SP mich nicht interessiert^^ (Wills aber auf englisch haben^^)


----------



## StefKram (27. Oktober 2010)

Scheinbar scheuen manche keinen Aufwand, sogar die rechtwidrige Beschaffung einer Uncut-Version für SP wird angedacht.    Auch wenn sie in dem Fall wohl letztlich nicht strafbar ist, was aber potentielle Abmahnbriefschreiber nicht interessiert. Ebenso interessiert es im Extremfall die Polizei bei der Hardwarebeschlagnahmung nicht ob ihr irgendwo auch entsprechende Originalversionen herumliegen habt! Ihr wollt unbedingt dem Publisher das Geld hinwerfen, das ist ja schon zwanghaft, *an-den-Kopf-fass* quasi als Belohnung für die zusätzlichen aufgebrüdeten Schickanen. Ist das so eine Art Stockholm-Symdrom (*) unter Gamern?!?     Statt Geiselnahme halt angelegte elektronische Fußfesseln. Gehört mal untersucht. Nichtsdestotrotz so ändert sich natürlich nichts an dieser unverschämten Firmenpolitik. Da es der Publisher ja nicht merkt. Die paar virtuellen Bitt- und Bettelbriefe landen im digitalen Papierkorb, es zählen nur die Verkaufszahlen. Dreht den Geldhahn ab! Sonst hilft nichts!

(*) Unter dem Stockholm-Syndrom versteht man ein psychologisches Phänomen, bei dem Opfer von Geiselnahmen ein positives emotionales Verhältnis zu ihren Entführern aufbauen. Dies kann dazu führen, dass das Opfer mit den Tätern sympathisiert und mit ihnen kooperiert. (Wikipedia)


----------



## Vordack (27. Oktober 2010)

StefKram schrieb:


> (*) Unter dem Stockholm-Syndrom versteht man ein psychologisches Phänomen, bei dem Opfer von Geiselnahmen ein positives emotionales Verhältnis zu ihren Entführern aufbauen. Dies kann dazu führen, dass das Opfer mit den Tätern sympathisiert und mit ihnen kooperiert. (Wikipedia)



Auch Stirb langsam geschaut? (Da wars Helsinki Syndrom, ist aber das gleiche^^)

Was mich größtenteils nervt ist das es bei Amazon.de über 50 Lappen kostet!

Nicht kaufen wäre ne Maßnahme, nur da ich genau weiß dass 90% der anderen es kaufen würde es auch nichts bringen... Doofe Ausrede, aber sie stimmt.


----------



## OnKeLDead (27. Oktober 2010)

Bodenlose Frechheit, da bleibt mir die Spucke weg. Welches Argument hat man denn jetzt noch Contra Raubkopien? Ich spiele doch nicht die geschnittene Version. Das ist so dreist, mir fallen kaum noch Worte ein.


----------



## Siro1976 (27. Oktober 2010)

dangee schrieb:


> Es gibt wohl HKs in der US Version, die in Deutschland und Österreich geschnitten sind! Nur die Gewaltdarstellung ist in der AT-Version unbelassen!
> 
> "Weiterhin wird es in Deutschland nicht möglich sein, mit großkalibrigen
> Waffen oder Sprengstoffen, Gegnern bestimmte Gliedmaßen abzuschießen.
> ...


Aber wo diese Symbole fehlen, wird nicht gesagt. Also sagt das nichts über die PC-Version aus, wenn es hier nur um die Swastikas aus dem Exklusiven Nazi-Zombie-Mode geht.


----------



## Periculum1234 (27. Oktober 2010)

Da wird man ja eigentlich, zum Raubkopieren gezwungen.
Ich habs vor dem Release, Uncut uvm. Wo ist der Vorteil der Originalversion?
Vll. ist ja nicht mal der Publisher sondern eher der deutsche Staat daran schuld ...


----------



## Adamanthul (27. Oktober 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> dangee schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der Multiplayer ist immer derselbe. Zu 100%. Ich verlinks nochmal:
> ...


   @dangee Wo steht da bitte, dass der Mp  überall gleich ist? Das einzige was da steht ist, dass der Zombie Mod überall enthalten sein wird.

@Vordack bin ich derselben Meinung, Spiel wird nur wegen dem Mp gekauft, aber nach Mw2 bin ich da skeptisch ob sich das so einfach auf englisch spielen lassen wird...


----------



## derDriver (27. Oktober 2010)

die AT Version wird in Deutschland aktivierbar sein


----------



## German_Ripper (27. Oktober 2010)

Also nochmal, ich glaube mittlerweile nicht mehr an die Ausrede mit der Uncutversion. Es geht hier um die Einschränkung die billigere Importversion zu aktivieren. In UK kostet das Game inkl. Versand derzeit um die 35-39€. In Deutschland ist das Game dafür nicht zu bekommen. Und so kann selbst ein halbes Jahr nach dem Release der Preis für das Game in Deutschland weiter künstlich hoch gehalten werden um noch mehr Geld zu generieren. Hier geht es um PROFIT. Das denke ich zumindest. Die wollen doch die Leute nicht schützen vor gewaltätigen Szenen?!?! Dann hätte Treyarch den Inhalt des Spiels erst garnicht als Gewaltorgie dargestellt.


----------



## OnKeLDead (27. Oktober 2010)

derDriver schrieb:


> die AT Version wird in Deutschland aktivierbar sein


Quelle?


----------



## Siro1976 (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mir mal den Twitter-Account von dieser ATVI_Amber angesehen. Ganz ehrlich, die Frau hat überhaupt keine Ahnung wovon sie redet.


----------



## Mothman (27. Oktober 2010)

OnKeLDead schrieb:


> Bodenlose Frechheit, da bleibt mir die Spucke weg. Welches Argument hat man denn jetzt noch Contra Raubkopien? Ich spiele doch nicht die geschnittene Version. Das ist so dreist, mir fallen kaum noch Worte ein.


Ja, also wenn das weiter so geht - muss selbst ich zugeben - hat man echt kaum noch Vorteile, wenn man sich ein Spiel legal besorgt. Das kann echt nicht Sinn der Sache sein.
Raubkopien sind früher erhältlich, laufen stabiler, sind nicht zensiert etc pp ...

Werde meine Spiele selbstredend weiterhin kaufen, aber leicht gemacht wird es einem damit in Deutschland wirklich nicht. 
Ich finde es nach wie vor eine Bevormundung was in D abgezogen wird ... ich werde also vom Staat für unmündig erklärt. Und das ist eine Frechheit. 

Aus welchem Grund Steam da mitspielt (rechtliche oder finanzielle) ist mir egal, denn würde es diese "Cut-Scheiße" in D nicht geben, dann hätte Steam garkeine Grundlage so was zu machen.


----------



## LarryLobster (27. Oktober 2010)

Ratet mal was ich mor vorige Woche vorbestelt habe. -.-


----------



## Siro1976 (27. Oktober 2010)

LarryLobster schrieb:


> Ratet mal was ich mor vorige Woche vorbestelt habe. -.-


Lego Universe?


----------



## Mothman (27. Oktober 2010)

Siro1976 schrieb:


> LarryLobster schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ratet mal was ich mor vorige Woche vorbestelt habe. -.-
> ...


rofl


----------



## Killer0074ME (27. Oktober 2010)

und ich wollts ausn Össiland kaufen, aber das hat sich wohl erledigt...


----------



## Siro1976 (27. Oktober 2010)

Killer0074ME schrieb:


> und ich wollts ausn Össiland kaufen, aber das hat sich wohl erledigt...


Auch für Dich, schön ruhig bleiben, diese Frau weiß nicht wovon sie redet. Ssie hat echt keine Ahnung von der Materie.

Ich würde darauf überhaupt nichts geben.


----------



## Siro1976 (27. Oktober 2010)

Killer0074ME schrieb:


> und ich wollts ausn Össiland kaufen, aber das hat sich wohl erledigt...


Auch für Dich, schön ruhig bleiben, diese Frau weiß nicht wovon sie redet. Ssie hat echt keine Ahnung von der Materie.

Ich würde darauf überhaupt nichts geben.


----------



## neosix123 (27. Oktober 2010)

Scheiß USK!!!
Wie ich sie hasse...
Dadurch entstehen Aggressionen!!!!
Nicht durch die Spiele!!!!
World at War Zombie war das geilste was es je gab!!!! und????
Lauf ich Amok????
Da sind Köpfe geplatzt, Arme sind gerfetzt halbe Zombies sind über den Boden gekrochen, nur sich mit den Armen vorranschleppend....
Man glaubt es kaum...ich studiere, verabscheue Gewalt unter Menschen und liebe Shooter in denen es schön splattert...warum? Weiß ich nicht...Warum steh ich so auf Kurkensalat??? ICH LIEBE ES!!!!

Okay, wenn man in einer Story auf hilflose Zivilisten (Flughafen) schießen muss finde ich das geschmacklos. Sowas brauche ich und sonst eigentlich auch niemand. Wenn jemand sagt die Mission fande ich geil...hmm...dann sollte man mal über eine Einweisung nachdenken.
Das sollte man mal an die Entwickler vorschlagen. Gut, die Sequenz war entscheidend für die ganze Story im Spiel, (ohne Anschlag keine Vergeltung, ohne Vergeltung keinen Konflikt und ohne Konflikt keine Story fürs Spiel). Aber eine Filmsequenz hätte ja gelangt.

Zu den "Symbolen" kann ich nur sagen....setzt Napoleon Total war auf den Index!!!!
Der war auch böse!!!!
Hallo?! jeder weiß doch wohl dass die Zeit des 2. Weltkrieges die wohl schlimmste Zeit in einer solch kurzen Spanne in der Weltgeschichte war. Wer nicht dieser Ansicht ist...naja...um den tut es mir Leid. Aber da muss ich doch nicht irgendwelche Symbole aus Spielen nehmen?! Das ist wie wenn mir meine Mutter sagt fass nicht in die Steckdose.

Solln sie von mir aus die Altersfreigabe von 18 auf 21 heben. In dem Alter sollte man sich spätestens im Klaren sein dass reale Gewalt scheiße ist und man an der Geschichte nichts verändern kann.

die USK sollte man aus der Welt nehmen... und den Mitarbeitern dort eine Anstellung in der Redaktion von Pc Games,  am besten zuständig für Shooter 

Ich muss erst mal ne Runde ballern ^^ mich wieder abreagieren.
In diesem Sinne,
Schade um die Meister- bzw. Kunstwerke von Spielen
und
wie gut dass ich mir noch nicht die PEGI Version bestellt habe ^^


----------



## WaldebeatZ (27. Oktober 2010)

wird die AT PEGI Version laufen ??


----------



## Siro1976 (27. Oktober 2010)

WaldebeatZ schrieb:


> wird die AT PEGI Version laufen ??


Frag doch mal Amber...


----------



## Leakaron (27. Oktober 2010)

Videos zum Spiel gibt es hier: http://www.leakerz.de/category/cod-black-ops-2/


----------



## mishL (27. Oktober 2010)

WAAAS? Na toll ich hab meinen Key von g2play.net schon bestellt !?!??!
Ist das nun wirklich so oder nur leeres Gerede ??


----------



## schizophrenie (27. Oktober 2010)

Naja Activision !
Dann ist wohl ganz klar das das Spiel bei mir aufm PC nur als illegale download Version vorhanden sein wird !
Ich war lange Zeit ein Fan des COD friendshice, aber seit mw2 hatte activison bei mir eh schon verkackt und hiermit beweisen Sie erneut was sie für SPACKOS sind !

An alle die es dennoch legal uncut haben wollen !
eine möglichkeit gibt es immernoch !
Und zwar braucht ihr nur einen Freund der im Ausland lebt ^^
einfach den Steam acc geben und er soll es im Ausland activieren, dann müsste es noch gehen !

jaja ich werd wohl wirklich auf ne console umsteigen müssen,
da kann mann wenigstens den UK import noch problemlos spielen !


----------



## derDriver (27. Oktober 2010)

OnKeLDead schrieb:


> derDriver schrieb:
> 
> 
> > die AT Version wird in Deutschland aktivierbar sein
> ...


meine supermegaspezial Rumkugel

oder der Post unter mir


----------



## LarryLobster (27. Oktober 2010)

Hoffe das das hier stimmt...
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/22333/2039153/Call_of_Duty_Black_Ops%7CSupport,_Aktivierungen_&_Versionen.html


----------



## CoA-Labaer (27. Oktober 2010)

naja, an der USK liegts nicht.
Nicht durch die USK geprüfte Medien sind automatisch ab 18, nicht verboten. Darum kann man ja sonst so ziemlich alle Spiele - sogar über Amazon die Gute Anwälte haben und sich da keine Blöße geben - auch als UK Version kaufen.

Ich vermute hier (wenns denn stimmen sollte) eher Lizenzrechtliche Hintergründe / Interessen des Publishers.

greez
Koala


----------



## Chris1q1q (27. Oktober 2010)

irgendwie erinnert mich das an Alien vs Predator, da hatte der support auch behauptet eine ausländische version kann in Dt nicht aktiviert werden, da hat es sich aber als schmarrn entpuppt.


----------



## Lurelein (27. Oktober 2010)

Wurde doch eh nur im SP 2-3 cutscenes geschnitten wen interessierts. MP ist uncut und das ist das einzig wichtige.
Mir ist es aber eh wayne, da ich eh bei CoD4 bleibe, alles danach sind addons zum Vollpreis.


----------



## mishL (27. Oktober 2010)

Ist die Quelle jetzt verlässlich oder nicht ?


----------



## mrgoodc4t (27. Oktober 2010)

hi 
(ich bin ganz neu hier)

ich komme aus der schweiz.
habe mir das cod black ops in der englischen uncut version vorbestellt.

werde ich das spiel spielen können ?

liebe grüsse

goodc4t


----------



## Fraghunter1990 (27. Oktober 2010)

neosix123 schrieb:


> Scheiß USK!!!
> Wie ich sie hasse...
> Dadurch entstehen Aggressionen!!!!
> Nicht durch die Spiele!!!!
> ...


Bevor bei dir irgendwelche Aggressionen entstehen solltest du dich mal nach den "richtigen" Schuldigen umgucken, die in diesem Fall nämlich nicht die USK sondern Activision-Blizzard sind.

Die USK zwingt die Entwickler ja nicht ihre Spiele zu schneiden, sondern verweigert zunächst nur eine Alterskennzeichnung. Spiele dürfen dann zwar nicht mehr in Deutschland beworben und offen verkauft werden, allerdings ist es teils noch möglich sie beim Spielehändler "unter der Ladentheke" zu kaufen und einfach zu importieren.
Nur beschlagnahmte Medien dürfen nicht mehr gekauft werden, allerdings müssen diese dafür schon nicht mehr jugendgefährend sondern sogar sozialschädlich sein.

Das eigentliche Problem ist hier die Bevormundung der deutschen, erwachsenen PC Spieler, denen die Option des Importierens einfach genommen wird, da die ausländischen Versionen in Deutschland  einfach nicht aktivier- und spielbar sind.

Ich für meinen Teil kaufe mir fast alle meine Spiele bei amazon.co.uk und das nicht nur weil sie uncut sind, sondern vorallem aus finanziellen Gründen. Hab jetzt erstmal meine Bestellung storniert und war die weiteren Entwicklungen ab.


----------



## mrgoodc4t (27. Oktober 2010)

Fraghunter1990 schrieb:


> neosix123 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Scheiß USK!!!
> ...



Sehe ich genau so ! Wie wird es für die Schweiz aussehen ? kann man da die Uk version aktivieren ?

Wir haben hier PEGI ...glaube ich


----------



## Vordack (27. Oktober 2010)

@PCGames

Wie wäre es wenn ihr mal bei Activision Blizzard nachfragt wie der MP in D zensiert wird. Da bin ich wohl nicht der einzige den das tangiert.


----------



## r1pperx (27. Oktober 2010)

Um es in Nerd-Sprache zu sagen: owned.


----------



## schizophrenie (27. Oktober 2010)

neosix123 schrieb:


> Hallo?! jeder weiß doch wohl dass die Zeit des 2. Weltkrieges die wohl schlimmste Zeit in einer solch kurzen Spanne in der Weltgeschichte war. Wer nicht dieser Ansicht ist...naja...um den tut es mir Leid.


Mhhh ich weis nicht ob ich da ganz deiner ansicht bin ^^
Es ist nun mal so das es halt das Jungste Erreigniss diesen Ausmaßes ist !
Hab erst letztens wieder was über den Irak Krieg gesehen !°
Mittlerweile 125000 ZIVILE Opfer !
Da
heben Sie ein Video eingespielt wo ein Kampf Heli der Amis auf Frauen
und Kinder schießt die unbewaffnet am Straßen Rand stehen und sich
unterhalten !
Und was war mit Graf Dracula ? (ja den gab es wirklich)
Der
hat mehrere km² große Felder mit Pfälen errichten lassen wo er Türken
auf dem Gesäß aufspiesen lassen hat, welche über Tage qualvoll verreckt
sind !
oder die Römer ? oder alleine die Christen mit ihren heiligen Kriegen ? schonmal jemand den Film 300 gesehen ?
Damals
wurden ganze Länder ausgerottet nur die Technik und vorallem die
Dokumentation war nicht so asugereift und darum ist es ja nichtmal
ansastzweise so schlim ? .... o0

Menschen waren schon immer Krank und werden es immer bleiben !
P.s. die schlimmsten waren nicht die deutschen und Hit*er sonder schon immer die Amis !
Nur die vertuschen es halt immer gescxhickt !
naja genug geschwafelt !
Tut mir einfach einen gefallen und Boykottiert diesen Activison Rotz !
Und an alle die immer Steam dafür verantwortlich machen !
Steam nur ein programm, was nicht selber handelt !
Wenn dann müsstet ihr Valve schreiben und Valve hat da überhauptnix zu sagen da sie ihr programm "Steam"
nur für andere Hersteller zu verfügung stellen, für eine kleine gegenleistung nehme ich an !
Aber
das das Game in Deutschland gecutet wird ist zu 100% die schuld von
Activison. Ok sagen wir 70% Act und 30% USK und die deutsche Regierung.

p.s. Jedes Valve (quasi ursprüngliche Steam) Spiel ist als uncut Version in Deutschland aktivierbar !


----------



## problembaerchie (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann einfach beim besten nicht nachvollziehen, was die ganze Geschichte auf Seiten Activision überhaupt soll. Wir zahlen die selbe Kohle für den mist wie jeder andere Mensch auch wenn wir es importieren und Activision hat doch keinerlei Vor- oder Nachteil davon, wenn wir auf englisch spielen.
Solange kein Einfuhrverbot der UK/US Version besteht hat Activision also keinen logischen Grund, leuten die englische Version zu verbieten die einfach nur die Originale Sprachausgabe haben wollen. Warum wird man heute gezwungen, Spiele in seiner Muttersprache zu spielen, gleichzeitig geben die Publisher aber scheinbar nicht genug Geld aus um eine gleichwertige Synchronisierung hinzubiegen, verlangen dann aber in Deutschland gleich mal 10-20€ mehr für das Spiel...
Ich habe jedenfalls eben meine UK Version bei Amazon gecancelt und auf die AT Version umgesattelt, in der Hoffnung eine spielbare englische Ausgabe zu kriegen. Andernfalls hau ich Activision den mist um die Ohren.


----------



## JLS (27. Oktober 2010)

Anscheinend sind die garnicht daran interessiert das Spiel zu verkaufen. Die wollen illegale Kopien vorantreiben, um jeden Preis.

Activision hat doch kein wirkliches Interesse am Jugendschutz, für die kann es eigentlich egal sein was die Leute letztendlich spielen. Hauptsache das Spiel steht USK-Konform im Mediamarkt.


----------



## Necrolan (27. Oktober 2010)

Die Ösi Version soll auch aktivierbar sein.
4players hat angerufen und denen wurde bestätigt


----------



## Necrolan (27. Oktober 2010)

Die Ösi Version soll auch aktivierbar sein.
4players hat angerufen und denen wurde es bestätigt 
Ich wünsche mir zu Weihnachten eine Edit-Funktion.


----------



## Mourning-Blade (27. Oktober 2010)

Verdammt...Zum Glück erfahre ich das noch rechtzeitig um zu stonieren..


----------



## siggy1992 (27. Oktober 2010)

OMG wenn das echt nich geht haben sie schon jetzt 5 bestellungen weniger...


----------



## fabian555 (27. Oktober 2010)

ich hab noch eine Bestellung bei game.co.uk über 14 stück die bleibt erst mal bestehen bis es etwas offizielles von Activision gibt. Kann doch nicht sein das sich alle verrückt machen, weil pcgames meint Dinge als Tatsachen hinzustellen, die von einer einzelnen Kundenbetreuerin auf twitter verzapft wurden.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (27. Oktober 2010)

Und ich wollte es noch bei Games-Only vorbestellen,... -_- Ich hoffe das klärt sich noch auf bis zum release!


----------



## Zockmock (27. Oktober 2010)

Pff leeres Geschwätz seitens Activision. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das bekannte Möglichkeiten wie Proxy oder US Steam Acc als Geschenk an den deutschen Steam Acc senden nicht mehr möglich ist ... man man man.


----------



## Chyio (27. Oktober 2010)

hoch lebe deutschland...... das zensurreichste land wo es gibt....


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (27. Oktober 2010)

Erst einmal: Haha CoD Fags!

hoch lebe deutschland...... das zensurreichste land wo es gibt....   Da kann die USK nichts für, Activision zensiert Spiele bevor sie der USK vorliegen. Glaube mir, die meisten Spiele würden hier wesentlich weniger geschnitten veröffentlicht werden, wenn die USK sie vorher sehen könnte, wie z.B. Quake 4

Pff
 leeres Geschwätz seitens Activision. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das 
bekannte Möglichkeiten wie Proxy oder US Steam Acc als Geschenk an den 
deutschen Steam Acc senden nicht mehr möglich ist ... man man man.   
Joa bei Proxys bin ich mir nicht sicher. Wichtig ist ja, wo der Account seinen Standort hat. ich weiß nicht, wie die Technik bei Steam ist, aber kann sein, dass, wenn du dich immer mit ner deutschen IP einloggst, Steam davon ausgeht, dass du Deutscher bist, auch wenn du dich einmal mit ner ausländischen beim Network einloggst. Wenn du Sachen kaufst kommt es natürlich auch noch auf deine Rechnungs-Adresse an, die du da angibst. 
Außerdem kann es sein, dass Activision oder Steam dein uncut Game sofort bannt, falls du damit online zockst und die das spitz kriegen (IP und so)


----------



## sikopath (27. Oktober 2010)

Aber Filme wie SAW laufen im Kino und wenn man morgens vor 5 Uhr aufsteht und den Fernseher einschaltet, sieht man entblößte 18jährige die Brüste, Popo und Mumu in die Kamera strecken. 

Wenn aber ein Spiel realitätsnahe Kriegsszenen darstellt, so ist das natürlich nicht erwünscht. Denn sowas darf keiner sehen, sonst könnte man auf die Idee kommen das Krieg schrecklich ist und Menschen dabei zu schaden kommen.
(Dabei empfehle ich an dieser Stelle den Film Green Zone)

Dieses Land hat bald nichts mehr mit einem demokratischen und freien Staat zu tun.

Das Volk verdummt vor der Glotze beim RTL schauen und merkt nicht wie der Staat den letzten Funken Selbstbestimmung des Bürgers vernichtet.

Ach übrigens... es steht doch so geschrieben...

Alle Macht geht vom Volke aus.
(ich merk nichts davon)


----------



## X3niC (27. Oktober 2010)

"Dear Customer

Thank you for contacting Amazon.co.uk regarding your order for the item.
I am sorry for any inconvenience caused with this regard.
I have checked your order and can see that this item is on pre-order and will not be released until November 09, 2010.
You can verify the release date for this item using the following link :

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0036ORNUW

I understand your concerns that you have heard that CoD BO is being censored down to a cut version in Germany and might not be possible to activate the UK version on Steam in Germany.

WICHTIG!!!!!       \|/

After investigating this issue, I found that it is completely rumours. I can confirm that you can activate the UK version on Steam in Germany.

If you have any further questions, please contact us using the following link, so that we will be happy to assist you further : 

DER UNTERE TEIL IST WICHTIG!!!!!


----------



## Joerg2 (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was sich die USK da eigentlich wieder meint rausnehmen zu müssen. JUGENDschutz sehe ich ja ein, aber da CoD sowieso quasi schon allein aus Tradition ab 18 freigegeben wird,  werden doch nur ERWACHSENE bevormundet. Kinder bekommen es doch eh nicht und wenn dann nur über Umwege. Sollten wir aber anfangen über Umwege zu reden, wäre die USK allerdings vollkommen sinnfrei.

Deutschland ist inzwischen eins der härtesten Länder was den Jugendschutz und allgemein Gesetze, die mit Waffen zu tun haben.

Rechnen ist doch nicht schwer. Wie viele Ego-Shooter-Spieler gibt es in Deutschland? 100.000? 1.000.000? Sagen wir zu gunsten der USK mal 100.000, auch wenn es sicher mehr sind.
Wie viele "große" Amokläufe gab es (Bonn z.B. zähle ich nicht dazu)? Seit 2002 mit Erfurt fallen mir noch Winnenden, Emsdetten und Coburg ein. (Sicher gibt es mehr, aber auch wenn sicher jede dieser Taten grausam und unmenschlich war will ich hier jetzt nicht alles aufzählen). Sagen wir um es leichter zu rechnen also 5 Amokläufer in knapp 8 Jahren. Das sind 0,01%. Und wie viele Ego Shooter-Konsumenten sind demnach KEINE Amokläufer? Richtig, 99,99%. Also quasi jeder.

Vergessen wir nicht, dass es auch schon vor CS (1999) Amokäufe in D.land gab:
11. Juni 1964: Ein 42-Jähriger läuft mit einem Flammenwerfer über den Schulhof und greift 9 bis 11-jährige Kinder an.
3. Juni 1983: Ein Exil-Tschechoslowake (34) erschießt in einer Schule in Eppstein-Vockenhausen (Hessen) fünf Menschen. (Quelle: Handelsblatt)

Zu dumm nur, dass man diesen nicht auch Computerspiele als Motiv in die Schuhe schieben kann....


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2010)

Der Jugendschutz ist doch nur eine vorgeschobene Begründung - wenn das wirklich als Grund genannt wird, ist das eine reine Verarschung. Bei dieser Sache geht es doch nur ums Geld, denn wenn es um den Jugendschutz ginge, könnte man auch anhand der IP einfach einen "Zwangsptach" bei der Aktivierung installieren, so dass die englische Version zur deutschen wird. Dass das Spiel aber GAR nicht zu nutzen ist, das hat nur wirtschaftliche Gründe, da die Preise hier in D halt idR etwas höher sind und die dt. Vertretung von Activision (verständlicherweise) nicht einsieht, Umsatzeinbußen hinzunehmen (was selbst wenn es in D nicht teurer wäre der Fall wäre)


----------



## THEROBONATOR (27. Oktober 2010)

@Marten-Broadcloak

Nett erstmal beleidigt zu werden...
Du weisst schon das zb Activision die Spiele zensieren MUSS da es sonst in Deutschland indiziert wird oder? Und das der USK, FSK usw denen sagt das dass Spiel zensiert werden muss oder?

@Topic
Ich frage mich ob das auch für die Versionen auf der PS3 oder Xbox 360 gilt.


----------



## Krampfkeks (27. Oktober 2010)

Joerg2 schrieb:


> Deutschland ist inzwischen eins der härtesten Länder was den Jugendschutz und allgemein Gesetze, die mit Waffen zu tun haben.
> 
> Rechnen ist doch nicht schwer. Wie viele Ego-Shooter-Spieler gibt es in Deutschland? 100.000? 1.000.000? Sagen wir zu gunsten der USK mal 100.000, auch wenn es sicher mehr sind.
> Wie viele "große" Amokläufe gab es (Bonn z.B. zähle ich nicht dazu)? Seit 2002 mit Erfurt fallen mir noch Winnenden, Emsdetten und Coburg ein. (Sicher gibt es mehr, aber auch wenn sicher jede dieser Taten grausam und unmenschlich war will ich hier jetzt nicht alles aufzählen). Sagen wir um es leichter zu rechnen also 5 Amokläufer in knapp 8 Jahren. Das sind 0,01%. Und wie viele Ego Shooter-Konsumenten sind demnach KEINE Amokläufer? Richtig, 99,99%. Also quasi jeder.
> ...


Ich finde es gut das D harte Gesetzt hat - nur die Bevormundung ist reichlich nervig.....
Und dein Argumentation ist reichlicher Schwachsinn.....Hitler war auch nur 0,00001% - also hätte man doch alle Gesezte die ihm zur Diktatur verholfen haben so lassen können? Es wird nirgends Killerspiele als EINZIGER, AUßSCHLAGGEBENDER  Grund....aber es besteht nunmal ne Korrelation - Wer häufig (auch virtueller) Gewalt ausgesetzt wird reagiert komplett anderst darauf - und vorallem nichtmehr so abgestoßen. Und wenn ein Mensch vollkommen kaputt ist innen (durch was auch immer) und dann ständig nur Leute virtuell erschießt HAT das schlichtweg Folgen. Das man die Folgen und den Krieg in Spielen jedoch verweichlicht und verharmlost ist eher ein Schuss ins Knie - was soll man daraus lernen? "Schau mal, sieht doch nicht schlimm aus wenn man Leute erschießt"? *narf

und: 11. juni war ein ex-soldat der vollkommen kaputt ging dadurch
3. juni war etwas ähnliches...hab Grund vergessen


----------



## chris110488 (27. Oktober 2010)

sikopath schrieb:


> wenn man morgens vor 5 Uhr aufsteht und den Fernseher einschaltet, sieht man entblößte 18jährige die Brüste, Popo und Mumu in die Kamera strecken.


   Das wüsste ich aber!


----------



## Morathi (27. Oktober 2010)

THEROBONATOR schrieb:


> @Marten-Broadcloak
> 
> Nett erstmal beleidigt zu werden...
> Du weisst schon das zb Activision die Spiele zensieren MUSS da es sonst in Deutschland indiziert wird oder? Und das der USK, FSK usw denen sagt das dass Spiel zensiert werden muss oder?
> ...



Zum ersten: Viele Spiele werden bereits im Voraus vom Entwickler beschnitten, da sie Angst haben, dass das Spiel aufm Index landen könnte. Es ist kein direkter Zwang vorhanden. 

zum zweiten: Es ist eine Aussage bezüglich Steam, welches weder von XBox noch der PS3 genutzt wird. Damit sollte deine Frage beantwortet sein.

Get your facts right.


----------



## ferrari2k (27. Oktober 2010)

Haha, wie geil ist das bitte? 
Erst wird den Publishern alles Steam verdongelte aus den Händen gerissen, trotz jahrelanger Warnungen, und jetzt, wo langsam die Daumenschrauben angezogen werden, da wird kräftig gejault 
Wie geil ist das denn bitte?
So viel zum Thema: Steam wird niiieeee nich dazu benutzt werden, Zensur durchzusetzen *g*


----------



## Goldbaersche (27. Oktober 2010)

Weiss einer wies jetzt damit aussieht, die UK, US oder AT Version auf deutsch zu spielen ? Ich würd mir das Game nämlich lieber uncut holen und auf Deutsch zocken, notfalls würd ich mir auch die UK-Steam Versio holen, die ja scheinbar von keinerlei Restriktionen betroffen ist:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/42700/?cc=uk


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Oktober 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der Jugendschutz ist doch nur eine vorgeschobene Begründung - wenn das wirklich als Grund genannt wird, ist das eine reine Verarschung. Bei dieser Sache geht es doch nur ums Geld, denn wenn es um den Jugendschutz ginge, könnte man auch anhand der IP einfach einen "Zwangsptach" bei der Aktivierung installieren, so dass die englische Version zur deutschen wird. Dass das Spiel aber GAR nicht zu nutzen ist, das hat nur wirtschaftliche Gründe, da die Preise hier in D halt idR etwas höher sind und die dt. Vertretung von Activision (verständlicherweise) nicht einsieht, Umsatzeinbußen hinzunehmen (was selbst wenn es in D nicht teurer wäre der Fall wäre)


Da hast du vollkommen recht.
Dafür spricht ja auch, dass die Ösiversion (die wohl gleich viel wie die deutsche kosten wird) wohl aktivierbar ist und die UK/US Versionen nicht.


----------



## Private-Caparzo (27. Oktober 2010)

Tsss.....*

Es geht bergab mit dem deutschen Jugendschutzgesetz. Das ist doch wohl mal eine ***** Frechheit! Es kann doch nicht sein, dass hier etwas verboten wird, dass mit unserer Vergangenheit zu tun hat!* Ja, ich rede hier von Hakenkreuzen. (NAZIS!) Omg. Hoffentlich liest das nicht das BKA. Sonst wird hier das ganze Forum zensiert. Nicht dass ihr jetzt denkt, ich wäre FÜR nazis. Um Gottes Willen, nein. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres in der Geschichte, als das, was nazis gemacht haben! ABER:
*Es ist ja verboten, den Holocaust zu leugnen, aber wer alles verbietet, das mit nazis zu tun hat, nur weils es was mit nazis zu tun hat, leugnet der dann nicht eigentlich auch? o.O* (An dieser Stelle noch, warum ist wolfenstein verboten? genau, hakenkreuze o.o?

*aber: back to topic:
es ist, wie einer meiner Vorredner gesagt hat, TRADITION, dass COD ab 18 rauskommt. HALLO?? ES IST AB 18. und dann nochmal zensiert?? Ohne worte freunde, ohne worte...*

Ich sehe schon die Zukunft ....
_01.April 2023: Liebes Tagebuch, ich bin heute in den GameStop gegangen, um mir ein neues Spiel für meinen Comp zu kaufen. Doch erst als ich den Verkäufer dazu gedrängt habe, hat er ..... ..... Teletubbies UNCUT unter der Ladentheke hervorgezogen. Er schob es über den Tisch, ich gab ihm das Geld, bedankte mich, und ging meines Weges, wohl mit der Gewissheit, mich strafbar gemacht zu haben ..._

Christopher H.


----------



## Brokensword (27. Oktober 2010)

wenn man nur auf den MP aus ist, kann man zur de greifen, weil der MP in allen Versionen gewaltvermindert ist
aber man zahlt dennoch zuviel und bekommt dafür weniger als anderen, die bis zu 20€ weniger zahlen
also dann doch lieber abwarten ob die österreichische geht


----------



## toeman (27. Oktober 2010)

Was ist mit der "schweizer" Version des Spiels? auch nicht aktivierbar?


----------



## LuciusAponius (27. Oktober 2010)

solche spasten.... die kotzen mich sowas von an.
ich werde das spiel jetzt garantiert nicht kaufen. Es sei denn,  es ist nur ein Gerücht, damit die Deutschen auch schön die deutsche Version kaufen..
Ich kaufe sie nicht!!!
Wenn kann ich die unzensierte spielen oder es gibt gar kein CoD.


----------



## The-Death-99 (27. Oktober 2010)

Nice PCG. Man kann ja fast wie beim DAX zuschauen, wie das Niveau sinkt. Irgendwelches ominöses "gezwitscher" mit dem Activision Support gleichzusetzen, das zeugt doch von journalistischer Brillianz. So ganz nebenbei wurde die News als Fake entlarvt: Link zu einer Seite, die Journalismus noch ernst nehmen:

press me, I'm a link


----------



## Vordack (27. Oktober 2010)

The-Death-99 schrieb:


> Nice PCG. Man kann ja fast wie beim DAX zuschauen, wie das Niveau sinkt. Irgendwelches ominöses "gezwitscher" mit dem Activision Support gleichzusetzen, das zeugt doch von journalistischer Brillianz. So ganz nebenbei wurde die News als Fake entlarvt: Link zu einer Seite, die Journalismus noch ernst nehmen:
> 
> press me, I'm a link




Merkst Du noch was? In der NEws steht fast genau das gleiche...

"
1) Wird die UK-Version im Ausland aktivierbar und in Deutschland spielbar sein?

Activision Blizzard: Die PC-Fassung der UK wird NICHT von Deutschland aus über Steam aktivierbar sein - dies ist uns aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht erlaubt. "

UK Version geht in D nicht.

"2) Wird sich die PEGI-Version für Österreich/Schweiz in Deutschland aktivieren lassen?

Activision Blizzard: Ja - sowohl Konsole als auch PC der PEGI (Österreich) sind aktivierbar. Stand heute - für den Fall dass eine Indizierung erfolgen sollte, kann sich dies ändern."

PCG hat geschrieben dass es noch nicht klar sei. Hier steht auch dass es noch nicht klar sei falls es indiziert wird.

"
3) Werden die UK- und PEGI-Versionen in Deutschland mit Patches oder DLC unterstützt?

Activision Blizzard: Wir können nur für die USK-Fassung in Deutschland Support garantieren. "

Klar ist nur dass es in D für die D Version Support gibt.





Echt, und ich hatte mich schon auf die News die Du nach Deinem Kommentar postest gefreut...


edit: Wo hast Du das bitte mit dem Fake her?


----------



## The-Death-99 (27. Oktober 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> The-Death-99 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nice PCG. Man kann ja fast wie beim DAX zuschauen, wie das Niveau sinkt. Irgendwelches ominöses "gezwitscher" mit dem Activision Support gleichzusetzen, das zeugt doch von journalistischer Brillianz. So ganz nebenbei wurde die News als Fake entlarvt: Link zu einer Seite, die Journalismus noch ernst nehmen:
> ...


Ein Unterschied: 4players hat bei Activision nachgefragt und nicht blind irgendnen Twitter-Mist zitiert. Wer dass für voll nimmt, hat sie eh nicht mehr alle.

€dit: vergiss das mit dem Fake. Wäre die Quelle direkt angegeben, wäre es nicht zu dieser Anschuldigung gekommen


----------



## HK-ALBUNDY (27. Oktober 2010)

hallo... jetzt müssen leiden auch die Österreicher leiden bei steam.
eine e-mail von meinem game lieferanten:


Wie wir heute von Activision bzw. Steam erfahren mussten, wird es bei folgendem Artikel zu Problemen kommen:



PC Call of Duty: Black Ops UK oder US Version



Diese Versionen lassen sich in Deutschland NICHT aktivieren, sind somit also nicht spielbar. Dem nicht genug: Jeder, der die UK oder US Version dieses Spiels in Deutschland über seinen Steam Account aktiviert, wird strafrechtlich verfolgt werden. Der Grund hierbei sind ganz klar die im Spiel enthaltenen NS Symbole, wodurch auch unsere Österreichischen Kunden davon betroffen sein werden. Denn bei uns in Österreich ist die Gesetzeslage dieses Thema betreffend identisch mit der in Deutschland.



Die AT Version, in der die besagten NS Symbole fehlen werden, ist davon nicht betroffen. Diese lässt sich also auch in Deutschland einwandfrei installieren. Wir können ihnen nur zwei mögliche Lösungen für dieses Problem vorschlagen.



1.       Sie stornieren Ihre Bestellung komplett bei uns. In dem Fall bitte auf diese Mail mit der Bitte um Stornierung antworten und Ihre Kontodaten für die Rückerstattung übermitteln.

2.        Die Bestellung wird auf die AT Version umgeändert. Leider ist die AT Fassung aber um einiges kostenintensiver als die UK Version. Wenn Sie eine Änderung auf die AT Fassung wünschen, dann bitte NICHT auf diese Email antworten, sondern wie folgt vorgehen: Der Aufpreis würde pro Exemplar 12€ betragen (die Stückzahl ist hierbei nicht entscheidend). Bei einer Änderung müssten Sie somit pro bestelltem Exemplar 12€ nachüberweisen und die Bestellnummer als Verwendungszweck angeben.



Leider müssen wir diesen Aufpreis bei einer Änderung berechnen, wofür wir natürlich um Ihr Verständnis bitten.


----------



## Chriss8185 (27. Oktober 2010)

wie sieht es denn mit der österreichischen Version aus?


----------



## nolleX (27. Oktober 2010)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn mit der österreichischen Version aus?


Hast du den Artikel überhaupt durchgelesen?   

Naja, somit wird das Spiel eben nicht gekauft.
Ich spiele nur noch ungeschnittene, englische Versionen.


----------



## Joerg2 (27. Oktober 2010)

Krampfkeks schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut das D harte Gesetzt hat - nur die Bevormundung ist reichlich nervig.....
> Und
> dein Argumentation ist reichlicher Schwachsinn.....Hitler war auch nur
> 0,00001% - also hätte man doch alle Gesezte die ihm zur Diktatur
> verholfen haben so lassen können?


   Da vergleichst du aber Äpfel und Birnen. Sicher war Hitler durchgeknallt, aber du willst mir doch nicht erzählen, dass Diktatur, Völkermord, etc. auf der gleichen Stufe stehen, wie ein Amoklauf.
Ganz davon abgesehen war es auch so oder so illegal, dass Hitler sich zum Diktator gemacht hat. Bis zum Ermächtigungsgesetz setzte er auf seine "Legalitätsstrategie", danach aber kamen brutale Mittel und der Ausschluss von Abgeordneten zum Einsatz. Vergessen darf man auch nicht, dass Hitler auch vor seinem Ausnutzen der Notverordnungen eine nicht unerhebliche Rückendeckung der Bevölkerung hatte, aber reden wir bitte nicht über diesen Mann, denn er widert mich förmlich an.
Und um wieder zum Thema Amoklauf zu kommen:
Auch Erfurt war *nicht* legal. Dafür braucht man keine super starken Gesetze, wenn man schon die bestehenden nicht einhalten kann. Was meinst du wohl, wie der Täter an Waffen gekommen ist? Und war Mord vorher etwa legal? Nein, bestimmt nicht. Aber härtere Gesetze ändern *gar nichts*, wenn man sie nicht kontrollieren kann. Immerhin gibt es auch heute leider noch eine nicht unerheblich Anzahl illegaler Waffen in D.


> Und wenn ein Mensch vollkommen kaputt ist innen (durch was auch immer)
> und dann ständig nur Leute virtuell erschießt HAT das schlichtweg
> Folgen. Das man die Folgen und den Krieg in Spielen jedoch verweichlicht
> und verharmlost ist eher ein Schuss ins Knie - was soll man daraus
> ...


"vollkommen kaputt" - du sagst es. Keiner der Amokläufer war normal. Ob die nun Computer spielen oder Horrorfilme schauen ändert bei diesen Menschen sowieso nicht mehr viel. Die gehören in eine Psychartrie.
Vielleicht sollten wir in D. Sex verbieten, weil das Triebtäter motivieren könnte.   
Aber du, als offensichtlicher Spielegegner, scheinst ja ohnehin nicht zu wissen, dass auch ein Ego-Shooter-Spieler zwischen virtuell und realität unterscheiden kann.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (27. Oktober 2010)

schade dann kann ich meine bestellung ja wieder stornieren


----------



## chrisssi (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiss nicht ob es schon geposted wurde.
Auf 4players.de ist die rede davon dass nur die UK/US-Versionen hierzulande nicht aktivierbar sind, die AT-Version jedoch schon!

Hier der Link: http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/22333/2039153/Call_of_Duty_Black_Ops|Support,_Aktivierungen_&_Versionen.html

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen

MfG chrisssi


----------



## chrisssi (27. Oktober 2010)

Sorry Doppelpost 

ich habe gerade noch gemerkt dass PcGamesHardware das bestätigt!

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,796162/Call-of-Duty-Black-Ops-Internationale-Versionen-nicht-bei-Steam-Deutschland-aktivierbar-Update/Action-Spiel/News/


----------



## Demanufacture (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich warte einfach erstmal ab.
Habe damals MW2 in Polen gekauft und es funzt bis heute. 
Aliens vs Predator vor 3 Monaten auch dort gekauft und es funzt ebenfalls.
Sollte es jedoch hier nicht funktionieren, dann wird dieses Spiel halt nicht gekauft.
Finde es aber extrem albern mit dem ganzen cutten von Games in D.


----------



## Chriss8185 (27. Oktober 2010)

Weiß den jetz einer ob die AT version geht ??? das schreiben die hier ??? Nachtrag vom 27. Oktober 2010 um 17.15 Uhr:

Wie Golem.de von Activision erfahren hat, wird sich die österreichische Version von Call of Duty: Black Ops auch in Deutschland über Steam aktivieren lassen - anders als die US- und UK-Fassungen. (ps)


----------



## QXARE (27. Oktober 2010)

Wie sieht es mit der Aktivierung in Österreich aus? Lassen sich hier UK/US Versionen aktivieren?


----------



## Darutarn007 (27. Oktober 2010)

Was ist den mit ner Version aus Holland? 
Zählt das als UK Version?


----------



## WarrioR-Dimi (27. Oktober 2010)

oh mann :/ da freut man sich schon auf dem Zombie-Modus und dann das....naja abwarten


----------



## Vordack (27. Oktober 2010)

QXARE schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Aktivierung in Österreich aus? Lassen sich hier UK/US Versionen aktivieren?



Nein


----------



## StalkerUnltd (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich will uncut und ich will englische Sprachausgabe =/

Ich sehe schon die klassische Meldung:
"This game is not available in your country"


----------



## QXARE (28. Oktober 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> QXARE schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie sieht es mit der Aktivierung in Österreich aus? Lassen sich hier UK/US Versionen aktivieren?
> ...


Auch nicht als Österreicher? Irgendwelche Quellen dazu?


----------



## Flo66R6 (28. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, nunja. Ich dachte, ich gebe Black Ops eine Chance, nachdem ich MW2 übersprungen habe. Das kann ich nun vergessen.

Naja, wirklich was verpassen werde ich vermutlich nicht.

Activision RULEZ!


----------



## Vordack (28. Oktober 2010)

QXARE schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > QXARE schrieb:
> ...



Auch nicht als Östereicher. Die Quellen sind mMn irgendwo hier im Thread^^

Die Begründung war jedenfalls dass Östereichisches Recht im Bezug auf Hakenkreuze genau so ist wie Deutsches Recht, und daher die U.K. Version in Öster... auch verboten wird.


----------



## -veX- (28. Oktober 2010)

Es kann doch nicht sein..eben meine UK Version storniert, bis klarheit herrscht....man man man!

Mir würde schon eine Version reichen, bei der ich englische Sprachausgabe habe. Kann man denn mit der AT PEGI version die Sprache auf Englisch stellen? Oder wird die Englisch, wenn man steam auch auf Englisch hat?

Wie ist das, wenn man bei Steam direkt kauft? Gibt es irgendeine verfluchte Möglichkeit das Spiel auf Englisch zu spielen, ohne VPN, Raubkopie etc. zu benutzen?


----------



## bullveyr (28. Oktober 2010)

HK-ALBUNDY schrieb:


> hallo... jetzt müssen leiden auch die Österreicher leiden bei steam.
> eine e-mail von meinem game lieferanten:
> 
> 
> ...


 Wieso strafrechtlich verfolgt, ich dachte in D wäre nur der Vertrieb strafbar, nicht aber der Besitz?  

Es wäre mir neu, dass in Ö die Gesetzeslage diesbezüglich identisch ist.
In Ö werden seit jeher UK/US Fassungen diverser Spiele mit den pösen Hakenkreuzen verkauft und ich kann sie auch weiterhin kaufen.

Du kannst ja mal schauen ob der Shop weiterhin solche Games (Wolfenstein, CoD: WAW, ...) in der UK Fassung anbietet.



Vordack schrieb:


> QXARE schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vordack schrieb:
> ...


Was wie geschrieben imho nicht stimmt.


----------



## OberstFaul (28. Oktober 2010)

Ja und wie sieht es aus wen Ich mir einen Englischen Steamaccount zulege!?
Das sollte noch zu machen sein!
Ich weiß nur eins falls sich unzensierte  Version hier nicht spielbar lass ich es ganz. Kauf doch kein "verstümmeltes" Spiel. Die können mich mal.
Manche Details gehören einfach dazu.....was soll das denn.
Ob das jetzt im ".Weltkrieg die Hakenkreuze sind oder irgendwelche Sprüche vom Hitler..das war damals halt so.
Da werde ich noch nicht zum "Nazi" wen so was im Spiel vorkommt! Das gehört aber einfach dazu.
Und wen ich in eine "Betty" laufe oder mich ne Granate erwischt  oder stark beschossen werde, da bleibt es halt nicht aus daß ein "wenig" Blut fließt!

Bei World at War  habe ich damals gleich auch die UK Version gewechselt weil ich die Deutsche Version echt nicht "ertragen konnte.
Ob bei Filmen, Games etc.  Ist doch ein Witz hier in Deutschland mit dieser Zensur!


----------



## White-Devil (28. Oktober 2010)

echt schon traurig, dass man als volljähriger in deutschland so bevormundet wird... und es einem so schwer gemacht wird spiele in unzensierter form zu spielen oder filme unzensiert zu sehen...


----------



## modderfreak (28. Oktober 2010)

Man kanns auch übertreiben - wenn ich mir das Spiel im Ausland kaufe, habe ich nicht das Recht dazu es auch zu Spielen?


----------



## ROTFEDER (28. Oktober 2010)

Schön und gut für Deutschland und Österreich. Aber wie sieht es für die Schweizer aus?
Wir können zumindest schon die UK Version bestellen. Das heisst bei uns sollte das doch funktioneren oder?


----------



## TimBob9878 (28. Oktober 2010)

Weiß jemand, ob ich eine deutsche cut Version mit einem UK/US Key aktivieren kann, oder ob der Key wirklich nicht in Deutschland zu gebrauchen ist, wenn ich das Spiel aus England beziehe? So könnte ich mir ja zumindest eine günstigere Version in England bestellen und den Key dann einfach zur Aktivierung der deutschen Version nutzen.


----------



## He11banan (28. Oktober 2010)

versteh ich das richtig?
Ich kauf mir das Spiel in Simbabwe und aktiviere es in China. Ich logge mich in China zwar mit dem Account ein den ich in Deutschland erstellt habe aber da ich in einem offenen, zensurlosen, seinen Buergern Entscheide zutrauendem Land meine Aktivierung durchfuehre spielt es keine Rolle wo der Account erstellt wurde.
Wenn ich dann nach meinen China Ferien nach Deutschland zurueckkehre kann ich das Spiel dann ganz normal spielen.

Falls ich nicht recht haben sollte und ich Probleme bekomme wenn ich ein Spiel im Ausland nicht aktivieren kann wuerde das ja bedeuten ich kann waerend meinem Auslandesmester in England mit meinem deutschen Account keine Spiele kaufen - weil ich die ja dann nicht mehr spielen koennte wenn ich wieder in Deutschland lebe.

mfg He11banan


----------



## Alexey1978 (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen...

Was mich zum Thema Zensur / Schnitte in Spielen mal wirklich interessieren würde, ist ob man mit einer Sammelklage vor Gericht eine Chance hätte etwas zu bewegen. Ich gehe davon aus, das es genug volljährige Spieler gibt, die sich einer solchen Anschließen würden. 

Unterschriftenaktionen usw. gab es schon, die werden aber meist nicht groß beachtet. Im Grundgesetz heißt es doch:

*Artikel 5*
(1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei
 zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen
 ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der 
Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. _*Eine 
Zensur findet nicht statt*_*.*

Mich würde interessieren in wie weit man das rechtlich gesehen auf die Computerspieleindustrie und das Medium Computerspiel beziehen kann. Mich persönlich stört es nämlich mit meinen 32 Jahren Lebensalter sehr, das ich mir vorschreiben lassen muss, wie viel Gewalt ein Computerspiel für "mich" enthalten darf und wieviel nicht. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das die anderen Medien nicht ansatzweise so stark eingeschränkt werden wie Computerspiele.

Ich mag jetzt hier keine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen, ob die Wirkung von interaktiver Gewalt in einem Spiel anders oder stärker auf die Psyche einwirkt als ein Film oder nicht. Es ist aber eine Tatsache das Filme wie Saw oder andere Splatterfilme ab 18 ungeschnitten zu bekommen sind und Computerspiele oftmals eben nicht mehr. Würde man also von Splatterfilm X das Splatterfilm-Spiel X produzieren, würde die deutsche Version davon wahrscheinlich viel "braver" ausfallen als die internationalen Versionen.

Wenigstens geht Activision vorerst *nicht* so weit, auch der österreichischen Version die Aktivierung zu unterbinden, wie anfangs befürchtet. 
Quelle: 4Players Nachfrage beim Publisher.

Also an alle die ein zu 99,99 % uncut Blackops haben möchten, ordert die österreichische Version und aktiviert diese. Ein einmal legal aktiviertes Spiel wird von Activision *NICHT* im nachhinein gesperrt. Ich weiß es daher so sicher, da ich mein Modern Warfare 2 auch als Import-Version aktiviert habe direkt nach dem Release. Es ist immer noch uncut und ich kann es immer noch spielen ohne das es verändert wurde. 

Für all jene die die *englische Sprachausgabe* spielen möchten: oftmals bietet Steam eine Option an, das Spiel auch in englisch zu spielen. Man muss dann lediglich die englische Sprachausgabe via Steam nachladen. Ob das mit Sicherheit auch bei Blackops so ist kann ich nicht sagen. Ich habe die österreichische Version bestellt und werde es ausprobieren, ob man sie auf englisch spielen kann. Wer wissen möchte ob mir das gelungen ist, der schreibe bitte eine PM an mich. Ab dem Wochenende der 45. Kalenderwoche werde ich es wissen. (Ein pünktlicher Release am 9.11. vorausgesetzt)

Das einzige was einem dann fehlt sind die hierzulande per Gesetz verbotenen Hakenkreuze die angeblich irgendwo im Spiel (vermutlich in einem wohl dort vorhandenen Nazi-Zombie Level) enthalten sind. Klar man kann jetzt laut aufschreien und sagen NEIN ich kaufe nichts was nicht zu 100% uncut ist, aber dann kommt ihr *legal* leider auch NICHT in den Genuss dieses Spiels. Ich persönlich brauche keine Hakenkreuze um einen Shooter gut zu finden auch wenn ein, in diesem Fall sehr kleiner Teil, damit dann nicht zu 100% Authentisch ist.

Sollte sich unter Euch jemand befinden der Anwalt ist, dabei ist Jura zu studieren oder andere handfeste Qualifikationen bezüglich deutscher Gesetze hat, so möge er sich bitte an mich wenden per PM. Die Möglichkeit einer Sammelklage finde ich nämlich durchaus interessant. Falls damit eine Chance besteht dem Schneidewahn endlich Einhalt zu gebieten, würde ich das in Angriff nehmen.

Danke für´s lesen.

Gruß,

Alexey


----------



## think1 (28. Oktober 2010)

Wie wäre wenn pcgames so eine aktion startet. Am besten zusammen mit vielen anderen Zeitschriften. Man könnte so viele Leute erreichen. Eigentlich jeder den ich kenne der gerne zockt fühlt sich zu unrecht behandelt. Man könnte so eine menge Leute zusammen bekommen.


----------



## chris110488 (28. Oktober 2010)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...
> 
> Was mich zum Thema Zensur / Schnitte in Spielen mal wirklich interessieren würde, ist ob man mit einer Sammelklage vor Gericht eine Chance hätte etwas zu bewegen. Ich gehe davon aus, das es genug volljährige Spieler gibt, die sich einer solchen Anschließen würden.
> 
> ...


   Damit hättest du sicher keine Chance. Schließlich zensiert ja nicht der Staat, sondern Activision. Es ist die Entscheidung Activisions, UK-Versionen nicht in Deutschland zuzulassen. Etwas anderes wäre es, wenn die USK direkt ein Spiel zensieren würde, aber das tut sie ja nicht, eben weil sie es nicht darf.


----------



## Drogeriet87 (28. Oktober 2010)

Habe mal ne Frage bezüglich dieser Aktivierung 
Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mir einen US Account bei Steam erstellt um die MP-Demo von Alien vs. Predator die in Deutschland verboten war zu Spielen.
Habe ne Art IP-Hider benutzt um mir einen Accound zu erstellen 
Hat wunderbar Funktioniert und könnte man nun mit diesem Account auch die UK oder die Ösi Version von COD BO  Aktivieren und zogge ?


----------



## realgsus (28. Oktober 2010)

Muss man diesen IP-Hider dann immer verwenden wenn man Steam benutzen will oder nur einmalig beim Anlegen des Accounts?

Danke für die Info und viele Grüße.


----------



## Mothman (28. Oktober 2010)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...
> 
> Was mich zum Thema Zensur / Schnitte in Spielen mal wirklich interessieren würde, ist ob man mit einer Sammelklage vor Gericht eine Chance hätte etwas zu bewegen.


In Deutschland sind Sammelklagen im eigentlichen Sinne nicht zulässig.
Jeder muss für sich selbst klagen und seine Klage individuell aufziehen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sammelklage#Deutschland


----------



## Alexey1978 (28. Oktober 2010)

chris110488 schrieb:


> Alexey1978 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo zusammen...
> ...


Da Bist Du leider im Irrtum. Die Darstellung der Hakenkreuze die den einzigen Unterschied zwischen der österreichischen und er UK Version darstellt, (die Sprachausgabe mal außen vor gelassen) ist per Gesetz in Deutschland verboten, weil die Symbole als Verfassungsfeindlich gelten. Die Entscheidung die Symbole zu Entfernen ist also sehr wohl eine Entscheidung die der Staat durch ein Gesetz getroffen hat. Mir geht es aber auch nicht darum den Staat zu verklagen, weil ich Hakenkreuze in Spielen sehen möchte. Die HK sind mir ehrlich gesagt völlig egal.

Ich möchte gerne gegen das schneiden/verändern von Spielen vorgehen, da ich darin eine eindeutige Bevormundung der Spieler sehe. 

Die Filmindustrie wird weitaus weniger stark be- und verurteilt. Daher würde ich da gerne "gleiches Recht für alle" fordern. In einem Film ab 18 darf fast alles gezeigt werden, was nicht ausdrücklich gegen Gesetze Verstößt wie Kinderpornographie oder sonstiges verbotenes Zeug. (was auch gut so ist)  In spielen werden dagegen Kopfschüsse zensiert, Blut färbt man grün oder lässt es weg usw. Dagegen würde ich gerne etwas unternehmen. 

Beim letzten Rambo Film zum Beispiel sieht man unter anderem auch äußerst explizit dargestellt, wie mit Kaliber 50. Munnition Menschen in Stücke geschossen werden. Den Film kann ich mir ohne Probleme in jedem normalen Laden kaufen. Bei einem Spiel wird sowas rausgeschnitten und der Spieler gerne als tickende Amoklaufzeitbombe dargestellt um eine Begründung zu liefern warum geschnitten wird. 
Ich finde wer volljährig ist, sollte selbst entscheiden was er spielt und was nicht. Dafür möchte ich mich einsetzen. Ich hoffe das stellt klar was ich meinte.

Gruß,

Alexey


----------



## Alexey1978 (28. Oktober 2010)

Mothman schrieb:


> Alexey1978 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo zusammen...
> ...


Danke für die Information. Allerdings wäre ich schön blöd, wenn ich alleine deswegen schon die Flinte ins Korn werfe sozusagen. Es wurden ja in den Informationen diverse andere Konstellationen aufgeführt die laut deutschem Recht möglich sind. Evtl. trifft eine der anderen Möglichkeiten ja auch auf die "Gruppe der volljährigen Spieler Deutschlands" zu oder so ähnlich. Ich habe zu wenig Ahnung von der deutschen Rechtsprechung um solche Fragen ohne fachliche Hilfe zu klären. Aber die Hoffnung das etwas in der Art möglich ist, gebe ich nicht auf.

Gruß,

Alexey


----------



## chris110488 (28. Oktober 2010)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Alexey1978 schrieb:
> ...


   Du sagst es doch selbst: Hakenkreuze sind in diesem Zusammenhang verboten. Schneiden tut aber trotzdem der Publisher und nicht eine staatliche Behörde. Nicht der Staat hat die Entscheidung getroffen, die Symbole zu entfernen, sondern Activision. Man hätte nicht schneiden müssen (man tut es natürlich trotzdem, weil man sonst ein Verbot riskiert). Dieser Unterschied ist rechtlich entscheident.



Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne gegen das schneiden/verändern von Spielen vorgehen, da ich darin eine eindeutige Bevormundung der Spieler sehe.


Was Activision mit ihren Spielen machen, ist numal deren Sache, ob man das gut findet oder nicht.


----------



## -Furian- (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

es wäre schön wenn mir jemand etwas genauer erklären könnten wie diese Aktivierungsgeschichte laufen sollte. Bei MW 2 war es ja einfach erledigt indem man kurz auf Englan umgestellt hat und dann ging es. Wird es bei Black Ops genauso sein oder soll es hier anhand der IP überprüft werden. 

Sollte es über IP gehen dann könnte ich doch meinen Kumpel in London bitten das Game von dort aus mit einer UK Ip und meinem Log in auf meinen Acc zu aktivieren oder sehe ich das falsch. Somit hätte ich doch auch nicht die Problematik mit dem Proxy das dies nicht erlaubt ist. Sprich wenn iches so mache können und dürfen Sie das Spiel oder meinen acc nicht sperren. 

Ich kann ja als Student in England leben und komme 1Jahr später zurück und dann soll das nicht mehr laufen? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Im Prinzip will Activision doch nur das die Deutschen den doppelten Preis hinlegen und schieben das Argument dreist vor. Normalerweise sollte man von denen nichts mehr kaufen und diverse. Gegebenenfalls eben 2 Tage nach Release die Steamfreie Version installieren und dann gucken Sie dumm aus der Wäsche irgendwann und heulen wieder rum wegen der Schäden in Milliardenhöhe.

Ich habe langsam aber sicher eh das Gefühl das wir uns in der BRD immer mehr in Richtung DDR entwickeln was Beformundung von Erwachsenen angeht. Zudem bezahlen wir hier immer und für alles mehr als was es im Ausland kostet. Sogar unsere hier produzierten Autos gibt es im Ausland billiger und auch die hier produzierten Medikamente gibt es im Ausland für nur einen Bruchteil dessen was wir hier zahlen.

Langsam aber sicher sollte man mit erhobenen Mittelfinger das sinkende Boot Deutschland verlassen.........

Sowas kotzt mich an da ich das Gefühl habe kein freier Mensch mehr zu sein und ja mir geht es zusätzlich um den Preis da ich nicht einsehe für ein verstümmeltes Produkt auch noch das doppelte zu zahlen.


----------



## -Furian- (28. Oktober 2010)

So ich noch mal mit einer zweiten Frage bezüglich dieser Meldung!!! Das ist doch nicht denen Ihr Ernst oder?

"Diese Versionen lassen sich in Deutschland NICHT
 aktivieren, sind somit also nicht spielbar. Dem nicht genug: Jeder, der
 die UK oder US Version dieses Spiels in Deutschland über seinen Steam 
Account aktiviert, wird strafrechtlich verfolgt werden. Der Grund 
hierbei sind ganz klar die im Spiel enthaltenen NS Symbole, wodurch auch
 unsere Österreichischen Kunden davon betroffen sein werden. Denn bei 
uns in Österreich ist die Gesetzeslage dieses Thema betreffend identisch
 mit der in Deutschland."


Wegen was wollen die einen denn strafrechtlich verfolgen? Ich kann mir doch auch Briefmarken Orden und sonstiges in die Vitrine stellen mit  Hakenkreuz drauf. Solange ich das in meinen 4 Wänden mache und das nicht der Öffentlichkeit vorstelle geht das doch keinen was an. Ich habe selten so ein dummes Gewäsch gelesen und würde den Gameshop wechseln der ohne die rechtlichen Grundlagen zu prfen so eine Propagandascheisse von Activision auch noch verbreitet. Dem Pack von Activision geht es doch nur um hören Profit. 

Ich für meinen Teil werde meine Vorbestellung für die Uk Version weiterhin aufrecht erhalten und diese über einen Kumpel aus England aktivieren lassen und dann können die mich kreuzweise am Arsch lecken.  Wenn dann ein brief von der Staatsanwaltschaft kommt ( was ich nicht glaube wegen fehlender Rechtsgrundlage) kriegen die ein Foto von meinem nackten Arsch wo mit Lippenstift in rot drauf steht " KISS MY ASS".


----------



## Worrel (28. Oktober 2010)

-Furian- schrieb:


> Wegen was wollen die einen denn strafrechtlich verfolgen?


Einfuhr von Medien mit verfassungsfeindlichen Symbolen, schätze ich mal (§86a stgb).

Inwieweit oder ob überhaupt "In UK aktivieren, nach DE reisen, spielen" rechtlich eine "Einfuhr" darstellt - ka.


----------



## codbo-info (28. Oktober 2010)

Nach einer noch unveröffentlichen Meldung zufolge, soll es doch kein Deticadet Server geben!

Read more!

www.cod-friends.com


----------



## -Furian- (28. Oktober 2010)

Naja § 86 a stgb = zur Veröffentlichung

ich nur für mich privat nix für öffentlichkeit


----------



## realgsus (29. Oktober 2010)

codbo-info schrieb:


> Nach einer noch unveröffentlichen Meldung zufolge, soll es doch kein Deticadet Server geben!
> 
> Read more!
> 
> www.cod-friends.com


Wenn das stimmen sollte, was ich nicht glaube, dann wäre es, wie schon bei MW2, mein persönliches KO-Kriterium.


----------



## Held253 (29. Oktober 2010)

Abwarten, bei MW 2 soltel angeblich die Importversion auch nicht aktivierbar sein oder später nicht mehr aktiviert werden können.
Auch nach Neuinstallation läuft dieses Spiel bei mir, nach wie vor, ohne Probleme.


----------



## Worrel (29. Oktober 2010)

-Furian- schrieb:


> Naja § 86 a stgb = zur Veröffentlichung
> 
> ich nur für mich privat nix für öffentlichkeit





> § 86a Verwenden von Kennzeichen verfassungswidriger Organisationen
> 
> (1) Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer
> 1. 	im Inland Kennzeichen einer der in § 86 Abs. 1 Nr. 1, 2 und 4 bezeichneten Parteien oder Vereinigungen verbreitet oder öffentlich, in einer Versammlung oder in von ihm verbreiteten Schriften (§ 11 Abs. 3) verwendet oder
> ...



Wenn man das mal logisch verkürzt, könnte man zu folgendem Satz kommen:



> Bestraft [wird], wer Gegenstände, die [Hakenkreuze] enthalten, zur Verwendung im Inland vorrätig hält [oder] einführt.


Und das tust du ja bei einem Import bzw, bei der Aufbewahrung des Spiels bei dir zu Hause.
Ob das jetzt rechtlich korrekt gekürzt ist - ka, inal.


----------



## Deewee (29. Oktober 2010)

Fantastische Neuigkeiten, Bestellung auf amazon.co.uk storniert...und ich scheisse auf Blackops. Geld gespart.
Ich lass mich nicht zensieren, durch nichts und niemanden, wenn die mein Geld nicht wollen, bitteschön^^


----------



## ferrari2k (30. Oktober 2010)

Deewee schrieb:


> Fantastische Neuigkeiten, Bestellung auf amazon.co.uk storniert...und ich scheisse auf Blackops. Geld gespart.
> Ich lass mich nicht zensieren, durch nichts und niemanden, wenn die mein Geld nicht wollen, bitteschön^^


Wunderschön, so und nur so gehts!


----------



## Deewee (30. Oktober 2010)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> Wunderschön, so und nur so gehts!


Ja ist doch wahr... als ehrlicher zahlender Kunde wirst du doch nur noch verarscht von der Industrie.
Sei es durch die tolle DRM Gängelung die UBI Soft abzieht, oder (jetzt) durch die kastrierten Versionen von Activision Blizzard weil sie in Deutschland keine Spiele mehr an die Kundschaft bringen. Die Ausrede das sie für unser Rechtssystem nichts können ist doch mehr als fadenscheinig und falsch. Das war bisher nie ein Problem, und jetzt auf einmal soll das anders sein?
Ich bin mal auf Crysis2 gespannt nächstes Jahr, das wird 100% meine nächste Storno.

DER WITZ IST HALT... Die Raubkopierer haben damit alle nix am Hut, die werden locker flockig 1-2 Tage nach Blackops Release UNCUT spielen.


----------



## chris110488 (30. Oktober 2010)

Deewee schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wunderschön, so und nur so gehts!
> ...


Bisher hatten Hakenkreuzspiele wohl keine Steampflicht (falls ich mich irre, bitte sagt bescheid). Das Problem ist wohl, dass man das Spiel nach Aktivierung immer wieder bei Steam herunterladen kann. Das bedeutet, dass Steam dir das Spiel zugänglich macht, was verboten ist. Gäbe es keine Steampflicht, hättest du auch niemanden, der dir im Inland das Spiel zur Verfügung stellt und sich damit strafbar macht.


----------



## Brokensword (30. Oktober 2010)

realgsus schrieb:


> codbo-info schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nach einer noch unveröffentlichen Meldung zufolge, soll es doch kein Deticadet Server geben!
> ...


hab auf deinem link nicht die stelle finden können
aber nach den bisherigen Infos, wird COD7 das selbe Serversystem wie BC2 und MoH nutzen


----------



## DH1 (1. November 2010)

Deewee schrieb:


> Fantastische Neuigkeiten, Bestellung auf amazon.co.uk storniert...und ich scheisse auf Blackops. Geld gespart.
> Ich lass mich nicht zensieren, durch nichts und niemanden, wenn die mein Geld nicht wollen, bitteschön^^



Genau so , richtig so , habe auch soeben mein Game stoniert.
Demnächst schreibt uns Vater-Staat noch vor wie wir uns Stellen müssen beim pinkeln ... Da ist man fast 38 Jahre alt, hat alle CoD , BF und was weiß ich noch , gekauft und gespielt und nun wird man wie ein BABY behandelt .

Merkel Du R...loch mach was

Von Gutenberg ruf Sie zum Appell und schieb Ihr mal bescheid.

Die ganze Welt lacht über uns deutsche , mal wieder !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vordack (1. November 2010)

Das passsiert leider wenn ein Volk verlernt zusammenzuhalten. Dann können Politiker tun was sie wollen da das Volk zu blöd für ne anständige Revolution ist...


----------



## neosix123 (6. November 2010)

Können die zur PEGI Version nicht mal klartext reden???
Is echt zu kotzen...das versaut einem richtig die Freude auf Black Ops....


----------



## xotoxic242 (8. November 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> Das passsiert leider wenn ein Volk verlernt zusammenzuhalten. Dann können Politiker tun was sie wollen da das Volk zu blöd für ne anständige Revolution ist...



SIGNED!


----------



## Nightshifter (9. November 2010)

Ganz einfach Game auf uk.gamesplanet.com kaufen, dann Hotspot Shield von anchorfree.com installieren, steam starten, serial eingeben, Game ist aktiviert  

nach Aktivierung kann man auch getrost den Hotspot Shield ausmachen, so leicht läßt sich unser Bevormundungsstaat umgehen  

ach ja das Prog is total frei, keine Evaluation, keine Proxies eintragen, arbeitet mit jedem Router is super easy zu bedienen, viel Spaß


----------



## MasterOD (22. November 2010)

DH1 schrieb:


> Deewee schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Fantastische Neuigkeiten, Bestellung auf amazon.co.uk storniert...und ich scheisse auf Blackops. Geld gespart.
> ...


  Das die Version nicht bei Steam aktiviert werden darf, kommt doch nicht von der Politik, das ist einzig und alleine Entscheidung des Publishers.
Importe sind nicht verboten.


----------

